# What the heck is this thing?!



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.pollinatorparadise.com/Solitary_Bees/Solitar.htm


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I have started doing some feeding lately. About everything that flies or walks loves honey I reckon. And here I thought is was just us beeks!! 

I was thinking today, it would be a good thing to take some pictures of all the different bees that show up for a taste of some honey. I've lived in the south all my life and have never seen the number of bees around, since I started keeping bees. 

Although I take pleasure in squishing all the yellow jackets and common wasps that like to build nests over my doors and chase me out of the house when I leave.  There are some beautiful and very interesting bees out there! Most of them wasps around here. But some are just too cool to watch. I have been seeing a new one this week that I have never seen before. Beautiful markings, quite large as wasps go. A wary devil it is. Really odd body movements. Twisting and turning to watch me.

Oh heck..... Guess I missed my callin. I shoulda been an Entomologist!!


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Beorn- ya got a photo? I'd love to see it.


----------



## miele (Sep 17, 2005)

For many, many photos of different types of bees:

http://nathistoc.bio.uci.edu/hymenopt/index.htm


----------

